# normandy beaches



## rocky1968

hi guys looking for a campsite near caen handy for the beaches.does any body know a good site


----------



## Devonboy

When you thinking of going? If it is next June then most sites are already full.


----------



## rocky1968

*normandy*

this sept 22nd.


----------



## bognormike

a municipal at bayeux

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3560

but we've been several times, and ther's loads of aires along the coast - you should be able to hop from one to another with no problems.


----------



## Devonboy

There is a site at St Mere Eglise if you wish to visit Omaha & Utah beaches but a bit pricey, 22Euros in June. We stayed 1 night then moved to the aires. Quite a few sites along the coast. There is a municipal site at Arromanches a short walk into town. Looks ok around 10Euros I think. we stayed on the aires next door but had a quick look with a view to return next year.

Quite a few sites along the coast to Ouistreham, all look pretty good. Stayed at a site in Ouistreham a short walk along the canal from Pegasus Bridge, was ok a little pricey 23Euros I think but it did have a lot of facilities including a pool.

You may find a lot of sites the closed in September.

Good luck, the beaches are well worth a visit. The museum at Arromanches is well worth a visit as is the 360 degree cinema.


----------



## scouter

At Arromanche, there is both an Aire and a campsite just at the back of the town , http://goo.gl/maps/PnrNK. Good access to town, plenty to do and see close to other sights

alan


----------



## Sideways86

Kawan Le Cormoran just outside St Mere Eglise and its right on the Normandy beaches Utah.


----------



## Chausson

Hi
There is a rather nice aire across the road from Utah beach memorial it is also free, and a very good memorial well worth a visit.
Hope you enjoy, the memorials a well worth the fees they charge another worth the visit is Pegasus Bridge.


Ron


----------



## Hawcara

I'm sure there is an aire at St Mere Eglise, across the road from the museum and next to the church


----------



## rugbyken

i think but cant check at the moment that the french aires book shows 3 at st mere eglise but one of them was just a service point


----------



## Devonboy

Hawcara said:


> I'm sure there is an aire at St Mere Eglise, across the road from the museum and next to the church


The aires in the town square mentioned charges 5Euros, if my memory is correct. However it stipulates that you must leave by 09.00 in the morning. There is free overnight parking at the hypermarket a short walk from the town centre, Super U I think. This has the best MH service point I have ever seen. There is a launderette alongside for MH's, looks a bit like a bus shelter but contains washing machines & dryers. What service eh....................

When we were there in June there were a number of MH's of all nationalities overnighting in what looked like a coach park by the market building alongside the sports centre. There were no signs displayed but everone seemed to treat this as an aires. There is also a service point outside the campsite the other side of the sports centre.


----------



## wobby

Just got back from two weeks at this brilliant family run site which is right on the beach. It has 2 swimming pool lots for kids and has really lovely pitches, just make sure your in the main site and not the overspill section.
http://www.lecormoran.com/en/

Wobby


----------



## teensvan

Just aires hop no need to book a thing loads of places to stop.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan


----------



## scrinchy

www.camping-pommiers-ouistreham.fr/‎

municipal site has longer opening times - to December I think- which we found useful.


----------



## bognormike

so, are any of these suggestions useful? :?:


----------



## bognormike

.... and weren't you going to Italy then? :roll:


----------



## rocky1968

*italy*

yes going to Italy for u bog ill tell u where we are going. 1 bham to Normandy

2 Normandy to ypres meeting up with friends for a few days. 
3 ypres to rhine falls

rhine fall to venice

4 venice to casino

5 casino to sorrentto

now here is where we are thinking of going to sicily then malta already have price for ferry to sicily but waiting for confirmation on price to malta.

then up to pisa up in to france to Verdun then over to Epernay. then Calais. is that ok with u bog mike would u like to come give ur motorhome a run .


----------



## bognormike

if I had a couple or 3 months to spare.


----------



## Sideways86

Love the friendly banter ! lol


----------



## rocky1968

*.*

banter always friendly .bog ill send u pic friend


----------



## waterville

Thanks to you all for those suggestions re aires etc. Going to Normandy in late Sept. This is a wonderful forum.


----------



## tonka

waterville said:


> Thanks to you all for those suggestions re aires etc. Going to Normandy in late Sept. This is a wonderful forum.


Check out the campsite database on here, when we visited we just used aires and had a great time. Many were already listed and I remember adding and reviewing some.. You can even stay in the centre of Bayeux free and only a few hundred meters from the museum with the tapestry..


----------



## DSL2

My recently turned 18yr old son & girl friend are currently retracing a family motorhome trip to the beaches of a few years back, this time in his Black Skoda & tiny wooden caravan!

Very pleasing to see the visit had made such a lasting impression on the younger generation.

If anyone see's them on their three week tour around France Reg No. L17 MWL please feel free to say hi to Max & Kt as that would freak them out! (Mom & Dad say hi)


----------

